# Covid Vaccine Missed Work Paid Time?



## pusher (Nov 10, 2021)

I can’t seem to find info on this...

I got my vaccine and missed work for 2 days due to massive side effect symptoms. Does Target pay for that missed time? Can I use the Covid pay for that?

Thanks.


----------



## Tynumber5 (Nov 10, 2021)

You should get two hours paid for getting the vaccine. As for the two missed days, talk to your HR. At the very least you can use sick time for that. I don't know if you can use the Covid Emergency time without actually having a positive test or a close contact notification.


----------



## gracefulfillment (Nov 10, 2021)

Target will pay for up to 3 missed shifts due to symptoms from the vaccine.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 11, 2021)

gracefulfillment said:


> Target will pay for up to 3 missed shifts due to symptoms from the vaccine.


With a Drs note.


----------

